# Trojan Horse Generic 17.something



## stewartlittle

OK,so I did a scan with AVG Free and thats what it found.Thought I removed,but use malwarebytes and it found it.Did another scan with AVG and it was in the vault,highlighted it and hit remove.
Then done another scan with AVG and Malwarebytes and niether found anything threatening.

Does that mean it's off the computer?

And what is it anyway?
Where did it come from?


THIS IS NOT the computer it was on?
If you guys say its safe,I'll use it tomorrow to reply with.

Thanks,


----------



## johnb35

Can you post the malwarebytes log along with a hijackthis log so we can see if your machine is totally clean?


----------



## stewartlittle

How do I do that?

I'm not gonna have to type in everything,am I?
Because I am a slow typer.

And what is a hijackthis?


----------



## salvage-this

you can just copy and paste the export log that was saved in malware bytes 

Here is a cnet download to hijackthis and a brief description
http://download.cnet.com/Trend-Micro-HijackThis/3000-8022_4-10227353.html


----------



## johnb35

I posted my last reply from my blackberry so I had no way to give you instructions on how to run hijackthis or a link to it.

To view the log from malwarebytes just open the program, click on the logs tab and double click on the last scan you did, they are dated if there is more than one in there.  When you open it, it will open in notepad, just copy and paste everything in there into a reply back here.

Here are the instructions for hijackthis.

Hello, please download and post a log with *HiJackThis*.

*Click here* to download *HJTsetup.exe*
Save HJTsetup.exe to your desktop.
Double click on the HJTsetup.exe icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to C:\Program Files\Hijack This.
Continue to click *Next* in the setup dialogue boxes until you get to the *Select Additional Tasks* dialogue.
Put a check by *Create a desktop icon* then click *Next* again.
Continue to follow the rest of the prompts from there.
At the final dialogue box click *Finish* and it will launch Hijack This.
Click on the *Do a system scan and save a log file* button. It will scan and then ask you to save the log.
Click *Save* to save the log file and then the log will open in notepad.
Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" to copy the entire contents of the log.
Come back here to this thread and Paste the log in your next reply.
*DO NOT* have Hijack This fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.


----------



## stewartlittle

Haven't got to the hijack yet,but this is what Malwarebytes found this morning.

Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.45
www.malwarebytes.org

Database version: 3930

Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3
Internet Explorer 7.0.5730.13

3/31/2010 7:07:53 AM
MALWARE mbam-log-2010-03-31 (07-07-53)

Scan type: Full scan (C:\|D:\|)
Objects scanned: 257456
Time elapsed: 1 hour(s), 17 minute(s), 56 second(s)

Memory Processes Infected: 0
Memory Modules Infected: 0
Registry Keys Infected: 0
Registry Values Infected: 0
Registry Data Items Infected: 0
Folders Infected: 0
Files Infected: 4

Memory Processes Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Values Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Data Items Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Folders Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Files Infected:
C:\WINDOWS\system32\4Ad6EnV5.dl_ (Trojan.Agent) -> No action taken.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\7Xb0ClT8.exe_ (Trojan.AdClicker) -> No action taken.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Gs78rJXa.exe_ (Trojan.AdClicker) -> No action taken.
C:\WINDOWS\Web\Wallpaper\welcome\AWhelper.dll (AdWare.WebHancer) -> No action taken.


I removed them thinking I got rid of them but looking into it farther they were just moved to the "Quaratine" bin,ready to be deleted.
Should I go ahead and delete them?


----------



## stewartlittle

This was found first,then I stopped the scan and restarted it later.So this is in "Quarantine also.

Registry Keys Infected:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AppID\{e81cf86b-f683-422a-b742-3f2427ea9d6a} (Trojan.BHO) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.


----------



## johnb35

Yes, you can delete them.  I need the hijackthis log when you can do it, you still may be infected.


----------



## stewartlittle

Hows this look?

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 5:49:50 AM, on 4/21/2010
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.17023)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgchsvx.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgrsx.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgcsrvx.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\aawservice.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\hphmon05.exe
C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\VTTimer.exe
C:\Program Files\MarkAny\ContentSafer\MAAgent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ALCXMNTR.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgwdsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\Program Files\Citrix\GoToMyPC\g2svc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG9\avgtray.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSRMon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\PSIService.exe
C:\Program Files\Citrix\GoToMyPC\g2comm.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\QBUpdate\qbupdate.exe
C:\Program Files\Citrix\GoToMyPC\g2pre.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\QBCFMonitorService.exe
C:\Program Files\Citrix\GoToMyPC\g2tray.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgnsx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgemc.exe
C:\Program Files\Canon\CAL\CALMAIN.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgcsrvx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Outlook Express\msimn.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_US&c=Q304&bd=pavilion&pf=desktop
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=Q304&bd=pavilion&pf=desktop
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=Q304&bd=pavilion&pf=desktop
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=Q304&bd=pavilion&pf=desktop
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost;*.local
R3 - URLSearchHook: AVG Security Toolbar BHO - {A3BC75A2-1F87-4686-AA43-5347D756017C} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - *{CFBFAE00-17A6-11D0-99CB-00C04FD64497} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: HP Print Enhancer - {0347C33E-8762-4905-BF09-768834316C61} - C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_printenhancer.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgssie.dll
O2 - BHO: AVG Security Toolbar BHO - {A3BC75A2-1F87-4686-AA43-5347D756017C} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: HP Smart BHO Class - {FFFFFFFF-CF4E-4F2B-BDC2-0E72E116A856} - C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: HP view - {B2847E28-5D7D-4DEB-8B67-05D28BCF79F5} - c:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpdtlk02.dll
O3 - Toolbar: AVG Security Toolbar - {CCC7A320-B3CA-4199-B1A6-9F516DD69829} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Component Manager] "C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPHUPD05] c:\Program Files\HP\{45B6180B-DCAB-4093-8EE8-6164457517F0}\hphupd05.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPHmon05] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hphmon05.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KBD] C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VTTimer] VTTimer.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PS2] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ps2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MAAgent] C:\Program Files\MarkAny\ContentSafer\MAAgent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AlcxMonitor] ALCXMNTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GoToMyPC] "C:\Program Files\Citrix\GoToMyPC\g2svc.exe" -logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Intuit SyncManager] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\Sync\IntuitSyncManager.exe  startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG9_TRAY] C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG9\avgtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpqSRMon] C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSRMon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DWQueuedReporting] "c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" -t
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - Startup: IMStart.lnk = C:\Program Files\InterMute\IMStart.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: QuickBooks Update Agent.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\QBUpdate\qbupdate.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Updates from HP.lnk = C:\Program Files\Updates from HP\137903\Program\BackWeb-137903.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\npjpi142_03.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\npjpi142_03.dll
O9 - Extra button: HP Smart Select - {DDE87865-83C5-48c4-8357-2F5B1AA84522} - C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O18 - Protocol: intu-help-qb2 - {84D77A00-41B5-4B8B-8ADF-86486D72E749} - C:\Program Files\Intuit\QuickBooks 2006\HelpAsyncPluggableProtocol.dll
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgpp.dll
O18 - Protocol: qbwc - {FC598A64-626C-4447-85B8-53150405FD57} - mscoree.dll (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: avgrsstarter - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\avgrsstx.dll
O23 - Service: Lavasoft Ad-Aware Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Free E-mail Scanner (avg9emc) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Free WatchDog (avg9wd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Canon Camera Access Library 8 (CCALib8) - Canon Inc. - C:\Program Files\Canon\CAL\CALMAIN.exe
O23 - Service: GoToMyPC - Citrix Online, a division of Citrix Systems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Citrix\GoToMyPC\g2svc.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: ProtexisLicensing - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\PSIService.exe
O23 - Service: QBCFMonitorService - Intuit - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\QBCFMonitorService.exe
O23 - Service: Intuit QuickBooks FCS (QBFCService) - Intuit Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\FCS\Intuit.QuickBooks.FCS.exe

--
End of file - 9037 bytes


----------



## johnb35

Rerun hijackthis and place a check next to the following entries.

R3 - URLSearchHook: AVG Security Toolbar BHO - {A3BC75A2-1F87-4686-AA43-5347D756017C} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - *{CFBFAE00-17A6-11D0-99CB-00C04FD64497} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: HP Print Enhancer - {0347C33E-8762-4905-BF09-768834316C61} - C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_printenhancer.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: AVG Security Toolbar BHO - {A3BC75A2-1F87-4686-AA43-5347D756017C} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: HP Smart BHO Class - {FFFFFFFF-CF4E-4F2B-BDC2-0E72E116A856} - C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: HP view - {B2847E28-5D7D-4DEB-8B67-05D28BCF79F5} - c:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpdtlk02.dll
O3 - Toolbar: AVG Security Toolbar - {CCC7A320-B3CA-4199-B1A6-9F516DD69829} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: QuickBooks Update Agent.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\QBUpdate\qbupdate.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Updates from HP.lnk = C:\Program Files\Updates from HP\137903\Program\BackWeb-137903.exe
O18 - Protocol: qbwc - {FC598A64-626C-4447-85B8-53150405FD57} - mscoree.dll (file missing)

Then click on fix checked at the bottom.

Please provide me with an uninstall list as you have some old outdated software on your system, we need to uninstall them and then download the latest versions.

Open hijackthis, click on open misc tools section, click on open uninstall manager, click save and save the file.  Copy and paste that log back here.


----------



## stewartlittle

I don't know what I'm lookin at here!There was one that I did not check to fix and that was 04 about Quick Books update,thought I still might need that one. If delete it,will QB still update?
I don't use Quicken 2004 at all,so I might could totally get rid of that one,what do you think?
Also should get rid of Audacity cuz I don't use it.
As for the Canon stuff,it doesn't take up much space so I kept them.

32 Bit HP CIO Components Installer
Ad-Aware
Adobe Flash Player 10 Plugin
Adobe Flash Player ActiveX
Adobe Photoshop Elements 2.0
Adobe Reader 6.0.1
Agere Systems PCI Soft Modem
Apple Application Support
Apple Mobile Device Support
Apple Software Update
Audacity 1.2.6
AVG Free 9.0
Blackhawk Striker from Hewlett-Packard Desktops (remove only)
Bonjour
Canon Camera Access Library
Canon Camera Support Core Library
Canon EOS 5D WIA Driver
Canon RAW Image Task for ZoomBrowser EX
Canon Utilities CameraWindow
Canon Utilities CameraWindow DC_DV 5 for ZoomBrowser EX
Canon Utilities CameraWindow DC_DV 6 for ZoomBrowser EX
Canon Utilities Digital Photo Professional 3.6
Canon Utilities MyCamera
Canon Utilities PhotoStitch
Canon Utilities RemoteCapture Task for ZoomBrowser EX
Canon Utilities WFT-E1/E2/E3 Utility
Canon Utilities ZoomBrowser EX
Canon ZoomBrowser EX Memory Card Utility
CCleaner (remove only)
Corel Paint Shop Pro Photo X2
DesignPro 5.4 Limited Edition
Easy Internet Sign-up
GoToMyPC
HijackThis 2.0.2
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB953595)
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB958484)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB952287)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB961118)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB970653-v3)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB976098-v2)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB979306)
HP Deskjet All-In-One Software 9.0
HP Deskjet Preloaded Printer Drivers
HP Image Zone 3.5
HP Image Zone Plus 3.5
HP Instant Support
HP Photo & Imaging 3.5 - HP Devices
HP Photosmart C4600 All-In-One Driver Software 12.0 Rel .5
HP Photosmart Essential 3.5
HP PSC & OfficeJet 3.5
HP Smart Web Printing
HP Update
HPIZ350
IntelliMover Data Transfer Demo
InterVideo WinDVD Creator 2
InterVideo WinDVD Player
iTunes
Java 2 Runtime Environment, SE v1.4.2_03
KBD
Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
Memories Disc Creator 2.0
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Hotfix (KB928366)
Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 Service Pack 2
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.0 Service Pack 2
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1
Microsoft Internationalized Domain Names Mitigation APIs
Microsoft National Language Support Downlevel APIs
Microsoft Office XP Professional with FrontPage
Microsoft Plus! Digital Media Edition
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Works 7.0
Mozilla Firefox (3.5.9)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB936181)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB954430)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB973688)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 Parser and SDK
MSXML 6 Service Pack 2 (KB954459)
Orbital from Hewlett-Packard Desktops (remove only)
Otto from Hewlett-Packard Desktops (remove only)
Overball from Hewlett-Packard Desktops (remove only)
PC Inspector smart recovery
PC-Doctor for Windows
Photosmart 140,240,7200,7600,7700,7900 Series
Polar Bowler from Hewlett-Packard Desktops (remove only)
Portrait Professional 6.6
PS2
Python 2.2 combined Win32 extensions
Python 2.2.1
QuickBooks
QuickBooks Pro 2009
Quicken 2004
QuickTime
RealOne Player
S3 S3Display
S3 S3Gamma2
S3 S3Info2
S3 S3Overlay
Samsung Media Studio
Security Update for Step By Step Interactive Training (KB923723)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB938127)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB938127-v2)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB956390)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB958215)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB960714)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB961260)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB963027)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB969897)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB972260)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB974455)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB976325)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB978207)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB952069)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB954155)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB968816)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB973540)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 10 (KB936782)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923561)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB938464)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941569)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB946648)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950762)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950974)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951066)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951376-v2)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951698)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951748)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB952004)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB952954)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB954211)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB954600)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB955069)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956390)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956391)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956572)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956744)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956802)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956803)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956841)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956844)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB957095)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB957097)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958215)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958644)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958687)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958690)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958869)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB959426)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960225)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960714)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960715)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960803)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960859)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB961371)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB961373)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB961501)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB968537)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB969059)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB969898)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB969947)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB970238)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB970430)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971468)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971486)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971557)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971633)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971657)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971961)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB972270)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973346)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973354)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973507)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973525)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973869)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973904)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974112)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974318)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974392)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974571)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975025)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975467)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975560)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975561)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975713)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB977165)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB977816)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB977914)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978037)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978251)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978262)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978338)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978601)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978706)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB979309)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB979683)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB980232)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB981349)
Shop for HP Supplies
Slyder from Hewlett-Packard Desktops (remove only)
SupportSoft Assisted Service
TomTom HOME 2.7.3.1894
TomTom HOME Visual Studio Merge Modules
Toolkit View(HP)
Tradewinds from Hewlett-Packard Desktops (remove only)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB963707)
Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB976749)
Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB980182)
Update for Windows XP (KB951072-v2)
Update for Windows XP (KB951978)
Update for Windows XP (KB953356)
Update for Windows XP (KB955759)
Update for Windows XP (KB955839)
Update for Windows XP (KB967715)
Update for Windows XP (KB968389)
Update for Windows XP (KB971737)
Update for Windows XP (KB973687)
Update for Windows XP (KB973815)
Updates from HP
VIA Rhine-Family Fast Ethernet Adapter
VIA/S3G Display Driver
Windows Imaging Component
Windows Media Format Runtime
Windows Media Player 10
Windows XP Service Pack 3
Word Symphony from Hewlett-Packard Desktops (remove only)


----------



## johnb35

Uninstall anything you don't use.  However, as far as the old software goes, uninstall these entries by going to add/remove programs in control panel.

Ad-Aware
Adobe Reader 6.0.1
Java 2 Runtime Environment, SE v1.4.2_03


Malwarebytes is a much better program then Ad-aware and you already have that unstalled.

Download the latest versions of Adobe Reader and Java from these websites.

http://get.adobe.com/reader/?promoid=BUIGO  Just make sure you uncheck Mcafee security scan before downloading.

http://www.java.com/en/download/index.jsp


----------



## stewartlittle

OK,I don't know what I deleted but this is what happens.

I scan a document with my scanner and this window keeps popping up called SmartWebPrinting and if takes several steps to get it off the screen.I think it done also when I went to print some using Adobe.

Just did it again when I scanned.It's getting on my nerves!!

Every time I open My Computer it pops up and I have to click cancel 5 or 6 times before it stops.

How do I get it to stop or off my computer?


----------



## johnb35

Uninstall this entry and you shouldn't get that message again.

HP Smart Web Printing


----------



## stewartlittle

But it still does it!?


----------



## johnb35

What does the message actually say?


----------



## stewartlittle

At the top of the window "SmartWebPrinting" then below that "The feature you are trying to use is on a CD-ROM or other removable disc that is not available".

Insert the 'SmartWebPrinting' disc and click OK. If you look at the other post of the programs you'll see if,but I removed it.
Is there any of the other that could be causing that?


I think I got it fixed,I uninstalled the printer and reinstalled it and now it doesn't do that.Now I just got to figure out which stuff I don't need and uninstall them.Like Essential 3.5.


----------

